# I missed my Squat PR on 5/3/1-how do you deal with PR miss?



## viktor89 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello,

So I recently started a cutting diet ~2400 cals a day 40% carbs 35% Protein 25% Fat. In 11 days I've lost 3 lbs so far. 

Today was PR day on routine and did 290 lb on Squat and went down and came back half way lol chest didn't hold me up and boom down. 

Took 4 min rest and tried again- this time I wasn't even able to make it half way up..so I just didn't try a third attempt. 


Next week is de-load week and then I'm thinking another month I'll try this similar weight setup for squats if still miss it then it's certain I have hit a wall. 

How do you guys deal with your workout stalls ? 

I think gains were somewhat good for me considering how stupidly inefficient my diet was- ~200lb to 280lb so far and hopefully i'll progress into 300s before any major workou re-vamp. 

Just thought I'd share it with my bros here.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 11, 2016)

Sounds good just stick with it.  Maybe do more sets at the lower weights then try to hit it again.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I would hardly consider one missed attempt a stall in your training.

If you failed at that weight consistently, sure, that's a stall.

imo, stay the course for now and don't let this missed attempt mess with your head too badly. 
We all have good days and bad days but the important thing to remember is you gave it your all.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 11, 2016)

Helps to have a short memory...adopt the "on to the next lift" mentality.

Also remember that your cutting - progress is going to be a lot slower and, IME, this really isn't the time to be attempting PRs.


----------



## Milo (Jan 11, 2016)

There's no way you've "hit a wall" with a 290 squat. Even if you failed hitting it 5 times I wouldn't say that. Some people get stuck on a weight for a very long time. Just keep grinding. There's no secret variable you're missing here. Just have to put in the time.


----------



## snake (Jan 11, 2016)

All the above is good advice!

There's a lot of factors that go into a solid PR and therefore a lot that can go wrong. Don't think you got stuck in the mud over one so-so single. It looks to me like you're doing well so keep up the good work.

I never try a second attempt at a PR that I just missed. It just seems like nothing good can come of it. I can say a calorie deficit diet may not create the best environment for racking up the PR's. but they will come. I doubt you're tapped out at 290 lbs and have a feeling some day, you're going to miss 390 too.


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 11, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Helps to have a short memory...adopt the "on to the next lift" mentality.
> 
> Also remember that your cutting - progress is going to be a lot slower and, IME, this really isn't the time to be attempting PRs.



It's just how the program is designed- I started with ~200 lbs and now I've arrived at 290lb- I'm doing 5/3/1 Wendler- every third week is new PR since I've never tried this amount of weight before that's why I called it "PR" lol 



Milo said:


> There's no way you've "hit a wall" with a 290 squat. Even if you failed hitting it 5 times I wouldn't say that. Some people get stuck on a weight for a very long time. Just keep grinding. There's no secret variable you're missing here. Just have to put in the time.



The weight has been continuously progressing since May - so I thought I hit a wall lol



snake said:


> All the above is good advice!
> 
> There's a lot of factors that go into a solid PR and therefore a lot that can go wrong. Don't think you got stuck in the mud over one so-so single. It looks to me like you're doing well so keep up the good work.
> 
> I never try a second attempt at a PR that I just missed. It just seems like nothing good can come of it. I can say a calorie deficit diet may not create the best environment for racking up the PR's. but they will come. I doubt you're tapped out at 290 lbs and have a feeling some day, you're going to miss 390 too.



I took your advice and I wear my high heeled reeboks during Squats - now the feet doesn't hurt after the workout lol


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 11, 2016)

Guys my knees sort of collapse in at around 85% max - what muscle is weak ? -they collapse when I am coming back up . 

Today too- I was able to make it back half of the way -if I had a spotter and I would've made it lol . (So I sat down and I'm coming back up- I was a bit above parallel and boom
back down lol) 



Also- guys I hope you don't mind me posting here often these days- I'm in weight territory which I have never done before- so weakness are coming out- so I have lot of unanswered questions lol


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 13, 2016)

I am in the same boat man. I have a PR for 650lbs on deadlifts and have had that for a long time. I been trying to hit a new deadlift PR for a couple months now. I had back today and started off with deadlifts. warming up with 1 plate on each side then moving to 2 plates then 3 and so on tell I reached 600 then I did that for 3 reps then hit 700 and got it up to my knees and couldn't get it up any further. I then tried it three more times determined to get it. I wanted to post a video of my PR. Ill have to accept it and quit trying to hit a PR for awhile.
I would do the same with you man. Just train to train and after a couple months try a 1 rep PR again.


----------

